# Drop class vs. write letters as group? (Kind of long post)



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

delete


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa thats bloody frustrating! :mum So you have to drop out during or before week 14 commences?

I'd write a letter with the rest of them (thats if they do it within the week). I'd also go in person and meet or at the very least call the department head and and get a decision on this whole thing and maybe extending the course drop off date for this class or extending the due date. And obviously the more people from your class that can do this the better. But you said the department itself is unresponsive :sus. 

No decent college should leave their students stranded like this, so they should come up with some solution, but .. I dunno what if they just sit on their hands n do nothing ... gah! You may have to drop out :\ 

BUT you don't have to make that decision just yet. Try and get in contact with the head of department first and get the other students to pester them too. Maybe things will work out..


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

If I were you, I would drop the class *and* contribute to the letter of complaint, especially if you can drop it now without it affecting your GPA or record!

Do you actually need to complete this particular course or could you replace it with another one instead?


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I think the hard part will be getting a response out of her so she can sign my withdrawal papers. :|


I agree - is there anyone else who can sign them in her place? The head of the department or someone similar should normally be able to do that for you.


----------

